# Saugeye from shore



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hit my local lake last night and was pleased with the weather and fishing. My first spot started out rather slow but I did catch one small eye and had two really hard hits. After a bit I switched spots and got into some nice smallies about 3 in 4 casts all were very tight to shore. The third and final spot was one which I didn't think would produce much as the wind wasn't right but I figured what the heck. Immediately I got an 18" and ended up getting three more keepers. I probably would have caught more but I was really trying to stick one on the fly rod, with no avail (if anyone can lend any insight to this it would be appreciated). Overall a really nice night to be out, all fish came on 2.75" slush big joshy with a 1/8oz jig head. Out in a bought I saw a lot of guys targeting crappie but didn't see anyone else who appeared to be after eyes.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

good stuff. I apparently need to switch up spots , been getting some short eyes but not a lot of keepers. I have gotten a bunch on clousers I can be a bit tougher casting off steep rocks but I mainly just pitch it parallel to the bank like I do mainly with spin gear. I am working on learning to tie a new fly that should be kind of like a husky jerk or smithwick. If you ever want to chucks some streamers together hit me up.


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

OnTheFly said:


> good stuff. I apparently need to switch up spots , been getting some short eyes but not a lot of keepers. I have gotten a bunch on clousers I can be a bit tougher casting off steep rocks but I mainly just pitch it parallel to the bank like I do mainly with spin gear. I am working on learning to tie a new fly that should be kind of like a husky jerk or smithwick. If you ever want to chucks some streamers together hit me up.


I'm brand new to the fly thing. I have several clousers that I am planning to try tonight, I figured they might get down a little deeper since I wasn't getting any bites unless I was ticking the bottom. I'm always down to meet some new fishing buddies so let me know if you're ever free!


----------



## ShoreFshrman (Sep 25, 2014)

Nice fish!!!! Still one I haven't come across ......yet


----------



## kwizzle (Apr 7, 2012)

Nicely done it's that time of year again. November and December are the two months I get the least amount of sleep.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Eyes on a fly rod just has to be fun,, at least till you have to start trying to pop the ice out of all those rod guides. How about a small swim or twister tail with just a hook?


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

Skippy said:


> Eyes on a fly rod just has to be fun,, at least till you have to start trying to pop the ice out of all those rod guides. How about a small swim or twister tail with just a hook?


So true. That's why my goal is to get a few before it gets that cold. The issue is I think I would have better luck on the fly when it gets colder.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

You been pitching to deeper water or mainly just along the shore? I got 5 tight to the bank last night only two keeper size right at 15" though. Lost what I think was a musky too. Pulled some drag really quick shook on the surface and spit me. I am surprised I have not seen ya out there yet. I am probably headed out again tonight. Let me know if you are gonna make it out.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

OnTheFly said:


> You been pitching to deeper water or mainly just along the shore? I got 5 tight to the bank last night only two keeper size right at 15" though. Lost what I think was a musky too. Pulled some drag really quick shook on the surface and spit me. I am surprised I have not seen ya out there yet. I am probably headed out again tonight. Let me know if you are gonna make it out.


Fly agin? Or swims or sticks?


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

OnTheFly said:


> You been pitching to deeper water or mainly just along the shore? I got 5 tight to the bank last night only two keeper size right at 15" though. Lost what I think was a musky too. Pulled some drag really quick shook on the surface and spit me. I am surprised I have not seen ya out there yet. I am probably headed out again tonight. Let me know if you are gonna make it out.


I've been doing a little bit of both but most have my fish have still been coming from a little deeper. I was out again last night for a while. Only got one eye about 14.5" but did get a few smallies and a white bass. I'll probably head out again tonight I'm trying to get some fillets for a camping trip this weekend.


----------



## NastyDestroyer (May 27, 2015)

What's your local lake @ Wallen34


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

NastyDestroyer said:


> What's your local lake @ Wallen34


When he says that it's because he does not want to post his location.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

NastyDestroyer said:


> What's your local lake @ Wallen34


Nasty,most all the central ohio lakes have the same potential.hoover,alum,osheay,griggs.look for rip rap areas near deap water. Bridges that funnel wind,and any flat or point with deep water near bye might hold eyes.
Good luck.


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Nasty,most all the central ohio lakes have the same potential.hoover,alum,osheay,griggs.look for rip rap areas near deap water. Bridges that funnel wind,and any flat or point with deep water near bye might hold eyes.
> Good luck.


Well said. I've caught saugeye at all of those except for oshay and that's because I've never fished it. I'm still newer to the saugeye game but I can't wait to start throwing some jerks around. I've been mostly just using joshys right now.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

NastyDestroyer said:


> What's your local lake @ Wallen34


Check out the fishing maps that the State provides for Hoover and Alum. Look for some areas that SaugeyeFisher explained. Pick a couple and hit 'em. Personally, if I don't get at least a couple serious bumps in 20-30min I move. Saugeye roam and so should we. Ha.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Great job Wallen the eyes have been very busy so far this week 3 good evening in a row. And jerk have been working very well as is the Joshy swims. Even got 4 on the J5 so far this week. Can't wait for water temp to get low 50's into 40's girl time then


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Fly agin? Or swims or sticks?


It was swims and a couple on sticks last time I was out. Think I am busting out the long rod tonight to try out some fresh ties. It limits my depth though as I don't have a sinking line.


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

percidaeben said:


> Check out the fishing maps that the State provides for Hoover and Alum. Look for some areas that SaugeyeFisher explained. Pick a couple and hit 'em. Personally, if I don't get at least a couple serious bumps in 20-30min I move. Saugeye roam and so should we. Ha.


Don't forget about Navionics web app. Excellent tool to try and dissect where your best chances are on any given lake.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

OnTheFly said:


> It was swims and a couple on sticks last time I was out. Think I am busting out the long rod tonight to try out some fresh ties. It limits my depth though as I don't have a sinking line.


Cool.cool.let us know how the fly goes


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

I was out last night and I was much slower. Managed some smallmouth on swims and that was about it besides a few solid bites. I did hook something that was huge, I'm thinking big catfish. At first I thought I was just pulling in a log I had snagged but then it started swimming sideways. Once it realized it was hooked it immediately took off for deeper water ripping line off my reel the whole time. After some of a fight it popped my swimbait right back at me. Anyways, I'll be back out tonight looking for eyes. Maybe I'll see some of you guys out there.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

[QUOTgeE="Bucks4life, post: 2088871, member: 54271"]Don't forget about Navionics web app. Excellent tool to try and dissect where your best chances n bum v .netare on any given lake.[/QUOTE]
W


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

how are people fishing the sticks this time of year? I tried with quick pauses the other day and that didn't work. Steady retrieve didn't work. Thought it was too warm yet for dead sticking.


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

I was out again last night. Fished a bunch of new spots and caught a lot of fish, the only issue is they were mostly smallmouth. I did catch two 14" inch eyes and a monster of a rock bass. Got checked by the game warden as well, he was a really nice guy and it was good to see him out and about after dark.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Capital you had the right idea. Ive done well this time of year witb a QUICK 2-4 cranks,followed by a quick pause. Floaters will produce to


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

OnTheFly said:


> It was swims and a couple on sticks last time I was out. Think I am busting out the long rod tonight to try out some fresh ties. It limits my depth though as I don't have a sinking line.


put barell swiwel 24" ahead of fly,and put on 6" line 1/16 jig or split shot,it will alow you to control dept with size of jig or split shot.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

You're killing it with these saugeye this year


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice catches!!!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Nice job on the eyes - I am switching ready to start hitting the eyes as well.


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

Was back at it again last night. Pretty much had the whole lake to myself and managed a couple nice eaters but lost two decent fish as well. Both keepers came on a 2.75" slush Joshy. 








Wasn't out very long but I did end up throwing a stick bait around for a little bit too and caught several smaller ones on that. They were hitting after small fast twitches with small stops in between. 








As always I caught my token white bass and several smallies for the night. I'll probably be out braving the elements after class tonight.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

wallen34
good job,the tap-tap is adikted,


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Hats off to you guys that night fish! I wish I were able to join you... Last year I tried I thought I would never make it off the rocks alive. It was so easy 20 years ago, how did this happen, this old age thing?
For now though I'll just quietly sit in a dark room admiring the fish porn....


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I hit a spot really fast today hoping some saugeye or bass would be present. No go. ..tossed a blade bait an green twister.there were a few crappie in the area though..
Depending on what the storm brings us i might do a nite trip your guys way friday nite...


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

wallen34 said:


> I was out last night and I was much slower. Managed some smallmouth on swims and that was about it besides a few solid bites. I did hook something that was huge, I'm thinking big catfish. At first I thought I was just pulling in a log I had snagged but then it started swimming sideways. Once it realized it was hooked it immediately took off for deeper water ripping line off my reel the whole time. After some of a fight it popped my swimbait right back at me. Anyways, I'll be back out tonight looking for eyes. Maybe I'll see some of you guys out there.


Been out a few times this year. Have the same story as you guys. Catchin maybe 3 a night. All have been between 12 and 14 inch. Did catch my first keeper tonight. It was nice fishin in the rain


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

Was out again last night. It wasn't the best saugeye night, got a few shorts and that's about it. The smallmouth were on fire though, we couldn't keep them off the hook. Don't know how many I caught but it was getting absurd! Would have taken more pics if it wasn't raining the whole night. Still can't decide if I'll be out tonight or not.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

We should meet up sometime Wallen. I was out getting poured on last night. Started off slow with a bass on a clouser and saugeye on a stick (was a bit windy in this spot). Switched and got a short and a couple other bites. Then decided to hit one more spot. First cast with a swim got me a 20" eye and then tossed a clouser back near the same spot and got an 18" a few casts later. Couple more shorts and bass and then I dipped.


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

OnTheFly said:


> We should meet up sometime Wallen. I was out getting poured on last night. Started off slow with a bass on a clouser and saugeye on a stick (was a bit windy in this spot). Switched and got a short and a couple other bites. Then decided to hit one more spot. First cast with a swim got me a 20" eye and then tossed a clouser back near the same spot and got an 18" a few casts later. Couple more shorts and bass and then I dipped.


For sure! I'll be up at alum tonight around 9.


----------



## Duck391 (Oct 2, 2011)

I've been hitting hoover at night, fish have still been spotty. Lost a nice one at shore last night but still managed a large mouth in the little but I fished. Let me know if anyone wants to meet up out there sometime.


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

Finally got back out again. Wasn't out for eyes very long but I hit a spot I think is really going to turn on soon. Not much to write home about except for some shorts and some smallies. Was just using a 3.25" big Joshy.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Good stuff. I finally had a good night out a bit ago. Got skunked on the river after what I thought was going to be a good night out there (ton of bait around). Ended up dropping my buddy of and hitting the res, got about a dozen eyes and a couple bass. Majority of the eyes were keepers but I let all of them go for another day. fish were caught slowly but steadily retrieving a kietech swim over a sandy/muddy shallow flat with deep water close by.


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

OnTheFly said:


> Good stuff. I finally had a good night out a bit ago. Got skunked on the river after what I thought was going to be a good night out there (ton of bait around). Ended up dropping my buddy of and hitting the res, got about a dozen eyes and a couple bass. Majority of the eyes were keepers but I let all of them go for another day. fish were caught slowly but steadily retrieving a kietech swim over a sandy/muddy shallow flat with deep water close by.


Sounds like a good night! Things should really start to pick up here with it finally looking like it's going to cool down. I plan on trying to get out a couple times next week.


----------



## kwizzle (Apr 7, 2012)

Nice work guys. Made it out last night and caught a bunch of bass. Just when I thought Saugeye weren't going to show stuck this 23inch pig. So excited stepped in wAter with muck boots and ended up knee deep. Oh well some fish are worth getting wet. Set her free to reach 30inches!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice job guys! The three of us stunk it up last weekend out there only 4 eyes beteeen us an a crappie. But tuesday stopped bye for lunch an hooked 4 landed 2 in 30 minutes. 2 i landed 17" an 14" one of the two i dropped was a pig,but came loose at my fee:-( .t.... oh well was fin.... oh ya solar flare joshy flat with a small rock pile. Shallow tapering to 5/6'


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

Been getting out and getting into some numbers just no real good size yet. I jumped out really quick tonight after class and hit a new spot. Got this decent 21" on my second cast but only stayed out for about 45 minutes because I wanted to make it back before the ohio state basketball game. 3.25" Joshys did the trick.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Nice love the dark markings hmm mm think I have a idea where that came from not spot but water type.lol


----------

